# Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (21. März 2008)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## bsekranker (21. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Das Spiel hab ich mal Ende der 90er bei einem Kumpel gezockt - der hatte noch die Version mit 8 Disketten. ^^

TFX hat zwar das Genre Flugsimulation maßgeblich geprägt, aber für die HoF reicht es imao nicht. Dafür war das Spiel einfach zu "speziell", bedingt durch die Komplexität.


----------



## Mothman (22. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ich fand "F-15 Strike Eagle" geiler.^^   

EDIT: Oder "Tornado" für den Amiga 500


----------



## Tarzipan (28. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				SYSTEM am 21.03.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


TFX war der erste Titel einer Reihe von Fugsims von DID, die allesamt sehr realistisch waren und trotzdem Spaß machten. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum so ein Meilenstein wie Strike Commander es nicht geschafft hat. Das Spiel war damals ein Meisterwerk. Alleine für das Handbuch hätte es schon geehrt werden sollen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*

wäre interessant zu wissen, wieviele der bislang über 500 teilnehmer das spiel überhaupt kennen.


----------



## TAPO (31. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Bonkic am 28.03.2008 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre interessant zu wissen, wieviele der bislang über 500 teilnehmer das spiel überhaupt kennen.


muhaha ich kenns noch^^


----------



## HardlineAMD (31. März 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				TAPO am 31.03.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.03.2008 09:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer in meinem Alter kennt das nicht.

War sicherlich eines der damals besten FlugSims, aber wenn ein Strike Commander da nicht reinkommt, dann ein TFX erst recht nicht.


----------



## Andy19 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Könntet ihr bei dieser Art Umfrage nicht noch den Punkt "Kenne ich nicht" einführen?
Ja, ich weiß man muss nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## McDrake (1. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				HardlineAMD am 31.03.2008 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> War sicherlich eines der damals besten FlugSims, aber wenn ein Strike Commander da nicht reinkommt, dann ein TFX erst recht nicht.


Ist so, weil ist so.
Strike Commander hatte ich sogar 2x.
Die CD-Rom-Edition habe ich mir auch zugelegt


----------



## Spinal (2. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				HardlineAMD am 31.03.2008 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> War sicherlich eines der damals besten FlugSims, aber wenn ein Strike Commander da nicht reinkommt, dann ein TFX erst recht nicht.



Ganz genau meine Meinung. Ich finde es wirklich sehr schade, das Strike Commander es nicht geschafft hat.


----------



## FlyingDutch (8. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Spinal am 02.04.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> HardlineAMD am 31.03.2008 23:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich hab Strike Commander weniger als Simulation als Action Spiel gesehen. Ein Wing Commander im Jet eben. Super Spiel aber rein vom Simulationsfaktor fand Ich TFX deutlich besser. Was mir persönlich allerdings noch besser gefallen hat waren die Jane's Simulationen wie AH64-Longbow (ein Traum mit zwei Joysticks) und Advanced Tactical Fighter. (Wobei die ja auch nen Tick jünger sind)


----------



## Feuerfalke (18. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*

TFX hatte viele Vorteile gegenüber Strike Commander, wie z.B. die dynamische Kampagne und die Möglichkeiten bei der Missionsplanung. Auch wenn die Story bei Strike Commander schöner war, hätte TFX da schon die Nase vorne. 

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass es da andere Flugsimulationen gab, die wesentlich mehr geleistet haben. Ich erinnere mal an die Falcon-Serie, die man auch im Multiplayer-Modus spielen konnte und in vielen Bereichen Maßstäbe gesetzt hat, die heute noch nicht erreicht sind (Stichwort: Volldynamische Kampagne mit 20.000 (?) Einheiten in Echtzeit simuliert, Multiplayer-Kampagnen-Modus, etc.)

Auch Janes AH-64 Korea oder Longbow war da meiner Meinung nach in vielen Bereichen revolutionär. Sich das Cockpit mit einem echten Copiloten zu teilen, das war schon Hammer damals, obwohl es heute oft als Erfindung von Battlefield oder Flashpoint dargestellt wird...


----------



## TheMadman (18. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Ich bin dafür, aber Jetfighter ist auch dolle


----------



## Emilie (19. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Feuerfalke am 18.04.2008 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> TFX hatte viele Vorteile gegenüber Strike Commander, wie z.B. die dynamische Kampagne und die Möglichkeiten bei der Missionsplanung. Auch wenn die Story bei Strike Commander schöner war, hätte TFX da schon die Nase vorne.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass es da andere Flugsimulationen gab, die wesentlich mehr geleistet haben. Ich erinnere mal an die Falcon-Serie, die man auch im Multiplayer-Modus spielen konnte und in vielen Bereichen Maßstäbe gesetzt hat, die heute noch nicht erreicht sind (Stichwort: Volldynamische Kampagne mit 20.000 (?) Einheiten in Echtzeit simuliert, Multiplayer-Kampagnen-Modus, etc.)



Ja alles richtig. Das ganze wurde dann bei Falcon 4.0 perfekt gemacht. Dort kann sowohl ein Laie spielen als auch ein Experte, die Kampagne ist je nach dem Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr geil gemacht. Wenn man ganz unten mit einem einzigen Flughafen anfängt und pausenlos belagert ist, keine Waffen für die Vögel hat, im Landeanflug schon feindliche Panzer auf den Flughafen zufahren, da kam richtig Stimmung auf.

Leider sind solche Spiele ja so gut wie tot. Strike Commander kennt jeder, es hat halt Kultstatus, danach wird es schon schwerer.


----------



## madace77 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Strike Commander hat's nicht in die HoF geschafft?? Skandal!
(dieses ist aber wirklich eher ein Actionspiel als eine Simulation) - das waren noch Zeiten - Anfang der 90er *schwärm*


----------



## TheMadman (23. April 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört die Flugsimulation TFX in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Warum ist eigentlich NIE irgendwas über Stunt Island zu lesen? Schließlich gab es auch dort vorgefertigte Level, also kann man nicht sagen, es sei kein richtiges Spiel.
Stund Island 2 wäre mal richtig geil. Auch Kommerziel würde es ein Erfolg werden, wenn man es richtig angeht. Was könnte man damit alles machen... seufz


----------

